# Grigory Nikolayevich Teplov (1717 - 1779)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Secretary of lowly birth, amateur musician who published in 1751 his romances: _Idle Hours Away from Work._ Wikipedia quote: a man "whose vice was that he loved boys, and his virtue that he had strangled Peter III"

Григорий Теплов Позабудь дни жизни сей / Grigory Teplov Forget days of this life















Григорий Теплов. Сокрылись те часы / Grigory Teplov. Those hours hide






Григорий Теплов Хоть путь мне к счастию затворен/ G. Teplov Though my way to happiness is closed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=PtEmYs4QAdY

Григорий Теплов. Когда начнешь, драгая, верить? / Grigory Teplov. When you start, my dear, believe?






Г. Теплов "Сладким ядом напоивши". G.Teplov "Tu m'as fait enivrer de poison doux"















Grigory Teplov Do you remember me, my light?















Grigory Teplov - V otradu grusti (1759, russian barocco) - Maria Zhilkina















Константин Плужников 2 романса 18 века Old Russian Romance


----------

